# any good b&m's in chicago



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm gonna be in chicago at the mcormicks center and was wondering if there was any good b&m's near there cause I've never been to one except for a discount tobacco  so any help would be awesome guys. Thanks!!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I would definitely check out Iwan Ries. It is a staple in cigar B&M's. It is one of the oldest businesses in Chicago and has a large online presence.

According to Google maps it is about 8 minutes from Mcormick place. Just under 4 miles so I'd grab a cab 

Enjoy the city!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

yea i was only up there for the fire rescue international yesterday during the day. i tried to find one but the gps was way off and all the bridges we went under kept screwing up the signal and it was just a nightmare, i honestly hate big cities(big ******* here) so trying to do the chicago traffic and follow the gps was just to much and we went home


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you missed it. It is a pretty cool experience. I can relate to the city though. I live about 20 miles east of the city and I can't stand it either haha. Put me around a campfire drinking beers and smoking cigars. I'll take that over any bar, club, etc.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Claes said:


> Put me around a campfire drinking beers and smoking cigars. I'll take that over any bar, club, etc.


amen to that. i actually went back up there with the wife today and got to stop in there. it was awesome. i have never been to a actual cigar shop and it was just overwhelming. way to much to choose from. i actually ended up just telling her to pick me out 6 sticks and thats what i bought. she actualy picked out a af short story and i smoked it before dinner and it was amazing. it was my first arturo fuente and it definately wont be the last. thanks for the heads up on the place. next time im up there i will have to stop in there again


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah no problem bro! If that was your first AF you are in for a welcome surprise. Personally I am partial to the 8-5-8 Maduro and the anejos. Delicious smokes! I like them best paired with a Coke on ice. MmmmmMmmMMmmm now I'm starting to salivate!

Another thing I'd throw out, if you come back when the weather is still decent - pick up a couple smokes, some beer or so, and pull up to the lake. Nothing like smoking a cigar and looking out on the great lake! In Chicago you can drink as long as the booze is brown bagged so think 40's .


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

dont you have to have a different liscence to fish in lake michigan.


----------



## Bageland2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

If you're ever in the West burbs check out "8 to 8" in Villa Park, Awesome Shop


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

North Ave. and Wells in Old Town I think the name is UpDown or something like that. Lots and lots of tobacco and related stuff. When I get to leave the reservation for a while I go and visit my two daughters and eight grandkids there in the windy city


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Claes said:


> Sorry to hear you missed it. It is a pretty cool experience. I can relate to the city though. I live about 20 miles east of the city and I can't stand it either haha. Put me around a campfire drinking beers and smoking cigars. I'll take that over any bar, club, etc.


20 miles east of Chicago? Hmmm...So you live in Lake Michigan? :dunno:

You don't live in a pineapple do you?


----------



## jailhouse (Apr 21, 2012)

Claes said:


> Sorry to hear you missed it. It is a pretty cool experience. I can relate to the city though. I live about 20 miles east of the city and I can't stand it either haha. Put me around a campfire drinking beers and smoking cigars. I'll take that over any bar, club, etc.


same here thats why i live in a small town of about 400 people in mason county. someone always has a fire burning


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've heard Casa de Montecristo is pretty cool. I think it's 20 minutes west of Chicago. My brother in law goes there when he's in Chicago for business and says the place is remarkable.


----------



## Chicago Steve (Jul 22, 2012)

I can concur that Updown Cigar is a fantastic B&M. If it's fairly well known and worth smoking, there's a good chance they have it. It's also a particularly friendly environment with helpful employees.


----------



## Chicago Steve (Jul 22, 2012)

Smoking on the lake is pretty cool, but beware of others smoking non-tobacco products.


----------

